# Fog Lights on w/ parking lights on NX2k



## CkY o5 (Sep 29, 2004)

Does any1 know how to rewire the fog lights on a NX2k to come on with the parking lights? I finally got mine fix, but noticed they dont really do anything, so might as have some fun with them and make it look cool. Any ideas welcome! thanx!


----------



## junknstuff (Oct 15, 2004)

hmm. i cant even get my fog lights to work. the fuse isnt burdnt out and im sure the bulbs work...blah


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

how do the fog light look for the nx again? they a lil bit bigger then the b13s right?
:fluffy:


----------



## CkY o5 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Check to see if they are getting power*

Get one of those lil light sticks and stick the end in the fire going to the fog light and see if its getting power. ALso check the fuse for it by the dash. I dunno about that NXs' fogs being bigger?


----------

